# No sound from my speakers all of a sudden



## txheart (Aug 6, 2007)

I am sure that I'm supposed to copy some kind of code from somewhere so that it would help people see what's going on here, but I don't know what to copy, where to copy it from, or how to get there. 

Basically, I'm into gaming. My nephew completed a game that he had and gave it to me to try. I loaded it, hit play, and 20 mins later the game froze my machine up. Sound, graphics, everything was gone. I was able to go in and do a system restore but still have no sound. I don't know if my speakers are shot or if there is just something I need to do to make them work again.

When I go to control panel/sounds & audio devices and work through that area, I have sound but its very faint and it's through the system itself, not the speakers. When I tried to test the sound after updating the driver through the control panel, there was no sound. If I turn my speakers all the way up, I can barely hear that there are sounds, I just can't make them out. It's like there is something going on between the system and the speakers making the speakers mute. They aren't checked as mute though...

Please let me know if I can do anything to help yall help me to get this fixed. I follow directions very well, if you tell me what to do, I can do it. I hate not having any sound. =/ 

Thanks and have a wonderful day!
Txheart


----------



## Lesso (Aug 3, 2007)

First of all, what kind of speakers are they. Are they powered or not? You can test them by pulling the jack out of the computer and plugging it into an ipod or cdplayer. If you don't have one of those handy, turn the volume all the way up and try tapping the end of the jack on the back of the metal case of your computer while it's on. If you hear a buzzing/clicking sound (feedback), then your speakers probably work.
Do that and post back.
Good luck.


----------



## txheart (Aug 6, 2007)

Thank you for replying Lesso. I don't have any other devices (IPod, CD player, etc) that I can test this with, but I did your suggestion of tapping the jack, and the speakers definitely reacted to that. They live! But... they still don't talk to me. 

As for what kind of speakers and are they powered? I don't know what you mean by powered. It's 2 speakers, a cord that connects the 2 speakers together, a plug that goes into the wall and a cord that plugs into the computer. The speakers say they are Altec Lansing Multimedia Computer Speaker System, Listed Audio System 2C52 but I don't see that option in my sounds & audio devices menu. The options I have there are: Sony CD-RW CRX320E, Realtek High Definition Audio, Audio Codecs, Legacy Audio Drivers, Media Control Devices, Legacy Video Capture Devices, and Video Codecs. I'm not sure which of those options are supposed to be my speakers.

In the sound & audio devices menu, under Hardware, each of the above devices show that they are working properly. I just can't figure out why the sound won't come through my speakers. It's a real bummer. 

Again, thank you Lesso. I look forward to another reply since your last one has already helped in that we know my speakers work. 

Txheart


----------



## Lesso (Aug 3, 2007)

hmm.... might check the master volume? double-click on the little speaker icon next to your system clock on the task bar. check you system volume isn't turned all the way down.


----------



## txheart (Aug 6, 2007)

Yeah, that shows all is good. The mute isn't checked and the volume bars are all at about 85%. Man, I wish it woulda been that easy though! =)
Still listening.... and thank you again!
~T


----------



## Lesso (Aug 3, 2007)

before we go any further--and i should have already mentioned this-- make sure everything is plugged into the right spot. Many sound cards have multiple line outs. you could possibly be plugged into the microphone jack etc. check that. i'll keep this one in mind until i come back tomorrow.
.. I am pretty sure the same thing happened to me several years ago (unfortunately, i cant remember the solution, only that it was easy.)


----------



## Lesso (Aug 3, 2007)

I was thinking...
Have you tested different types of sound media (CD, wav, MIDI)?
or try running the game you crashed on but check the game volume settings see if you get sound
else you could possibly reload the drivers for the sound card.
or try using an non windows-standard sound mixer to adjust sounds?
worst case: your sound card is shot.


----------

